# Help me pick the best Wet Pet or asingle with a few dither's



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon that I want to set up soon, and I am looking for the best Wet Pet for our family, and for that size aquarium. 
I am looking at Oscars, Jack Dempsey's Green Terror's, Cuban's, FlowerHorn, and etc etc etc.
I would and could add more than the single fish if it helps bring them out of hiding when alone. 
Seeing this is only a 55, not sure if some of the above just won't work.

If you think this topic would do better in a better location, please let me know.

Thanks in advance

Art

P.S. By the way, the LFS has a 4-4.5" Cuban that I really like, along with a 4" Green Terror. Of course Oscars and JD's seem to be a dime a dozen at most LFS's, so I am not too worried about missing out on those. It's the other two, especially the Cuban I don't want to miss out on if they are the correct pick. I havent seen a Flowerhorn at the LFS yet.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't know about cubans, but have you considered severums? They don't get as big as Oscars and what not, but a nice rotkeil would look sweet. You could also do a community with angels and dwarf cichlids; they don't stand out as much, but I find that my dwarves have about as much personality as any oscar/JD/GT i've ever kept.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *aggriffin3*,

If you are looking for a personable wet pet type fish, I would stay away from JDs; they tend to hide and be a bit more skittish than your other options.

Although I have not kept them, most sites list Cuban cichlids as getting 10" in length. A 55g would be the bare minimum but in my opinion one 10Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well the Cuban I was interested was sold, but I think it was a little on the shy side anyways. 
I have looked into the heros rotkeil severum, and boy, are they great looking fish. 
I was considering a single Green Terror, which I do have a small 2" at the moment. But I don't have a lot of time or money invested in him yet, so I can either ditch the idea of a single GT and some dithers in my 55, or add the GT and a pair of Severums? (Not sure the tank is big enough for that idea) or a group of heros rotkeil severum and let them pair off.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

GTs get over 12 inches, so a 55g is IMO a bit small for it. I'd sell him and get some severums. Not sure if a mated pair would be ok in a 55, but it depends on the pair I think.


----------

